# Laying boxes



## phishfood (Aug 25, 2012)

One more door to build and two to hang, a little more wire to keep the ***** out, and then it will be time for some interior decorating! Do you think that this fresh white pine will complement the weathered aluminum, or is that too much conflict?

Anyway, after reading through most of the threads in here, I think that I have the roosts figured out, and sizes of the laying boxes. But do the boxes need to be all closed in, to give them privacy, open topped OK, elevated or down near the floor?


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you building a coop or a chicken tractor? Generally, nesting boxes are elevated for easy collection. If they are on the ground, you'd have to get on your knees to look inside. I have used milk crates before as nesting boxes when I had a coop. I have since switched to chicken tractors and I now use 5 gallon buckets for my nesting boxes. The bottom is cut out so that I can collect the eggs from outside through the door. They do not have to be closed in.


----------



## phishfood (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok, a picture of the laying boxes. 16" deep, 12" tall, and they vary from 14" to 12" wide.


----------

